
Reality in Sweden: download a HD DVD in two seconds - transburgh
http://thenextweb.org/2008/07/06/reality-in-sweden-download-a-hd-dvd-in-two-seconds/
======
smoody
She would have to find a server that could serve her the DVD in two seconds.
And I'd hazard to guess that most servers could only serve a few people (or
fewer) at a time at those speeds, so it would quickly devolve into asking
people to wait for an hour in an online queue in order to have the privilege
of downloading a DVD in two seconds. ;-)

------
wmf
This publicity stunt has nothing to do with reality.

